
China official says film 'The Martian' shows Americans want space cooperation - mparramon
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-space-idUSKCN0XJ1C2
======
nabla9
It's projected that China will surpass North America as the world's largest
film market in early 2017.

American blockbusters are adding small Chinese subplots that show China in
positive light because these films compete for access to Chinese box office.
Hollywood is also seeking co-production. Chinese Bona Film Group invested $235
million in 20th Century Fox tentpole movies.

Directed by Hollywood Edited by China
[http://origin.www.uscc.gov/sites/default/files/Research/Dire...](http://origin.www.uscc.gov/sites/default/files/Research/Directed%20by%20Hollywood%20Edited%20by%20China.pdf)

>Appealing to Chinese Audiences American filmmakers attempt to entice Chinese
moviegoers by including popular Chinese locations, actors, and products in
their movies. In some cases, filmmakers make these creative decisions on their
own accord, seeking higher profits for their film’s release in China. Despite
being produced entirely by U.S. companies, the final cut of X-Men: Days of
Future Past released worldwide included lengthy scenes in Hong Kong, as well
as a cameo by a Chinese boy band. The film went on to gross $116 million in
China. The film Gravity appealed to Chinese audiences by portraying China’s
space program in a positive light: a stranded astronaut saves herself by
utilizing a fictional state-of-the-art Chinese space station and lands on
Earth in a Chinese space capsule. The film went on to gross $71 million in
China, 10 percent of its worldwide total gross and 16 percent of its total
foreign gross.

------
11thEarlOfMar
Oh, cynical me...

All this time I assumed that it wasn't SpaceX to the rescue because The
Martian was financed by Chinese interests.

~~~
drivingmenuts
The Chinese were part of the book plot before there was a movie. Probably
because they're the only other nation with the resources and willpower to have
a viable space program at the moment. We don't hear a lot about ESA these
days.

